# Parlor stove info wanted



## FrankDL (Aug 7, 2013)

While on a bicycle ride the other day, I came across an old rusty wood stove at a yard sale and picked it up for $50 thinking I could use it as a novelty piece in the back garden, but after getting it home I started thinking of restoring it. I couldn't find any info on it on the internet, so I was hoping someone here might be able to give me an idea of what it is worth and if it is worth restoring or not. I don't know if it burns wood or coal. I'd also like to know about how old it is.
The back reads: "Steiger and Kerr Stove and Foundry San Francisco, California", and on the side "Occidental" and 17RH and has a Tappan wrench that works the grates inside the firebox.
It stands about 25" (30" with the top piece) and 17" W x13" D.
The cook top is cracked and one of the 4 legs is slightly different that the other three.
There is some type of thin glass material inside the top front door.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum. Don't know anything about your stove but I want your toolbox.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice piece...


----------



## FrankDL (Aug 7, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Don't know anything about your stove but I want your toolbox.


 
Thanks for the welcome!  Love my toolbox...Costco special!


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2013)

The stove looks well used. The firebox and grate have seen better days. The thin glass is isenglass, aka mica. You can still buy replacement isenglass. With replating it would still look pretty nice, but I am not sure about using it for regular heat without some belly repair.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 7, 2013)

I vote for the back garden, looks like it has seen it's day time for a rest.


----------

